# Killing moles in your yard. Need help/advice



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Ive been attacked by moles like crazy in my yard. I dont know what to do. I live surrounded by field of blueberries, so come july/august when they are picking, it drives the moles into my yard and i cant control them

Ive tried traps, choker loop, spikes, poison worms, and just trying to smash them with a john deere tractor. It seems if i kill 1 mole, i gain 3.

Im looking for tips or tricks, anything to help. Please HELP!!

I think the poison worm work (yes i use latex gloves when opening/setting the worms)

Im curious what you guys do? anything that has been proven to work.

And trust me, im not one of these that do that catch and release crap. They are destroying my yard, and they will pay capital punishment if they get caught


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is the thread you seek. :thumbup:

I think trapping is most effective.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

thanks ware. Going to put stock in different traps. I need to do something

Did i mention i hate moles with a passion. I know hates is a strong word, but i HATE moles


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Aerating has always worked for me. Maybe I've just been lucky, but I think the airy soil kills them.  :roll: 
Seriously, every time I've had an infestation, a thorough aeration with the big tractor and a pull behind has ended the problem for that year or longer. That option would depend on what is available to you.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I ended up buying a few different traps last night, he went thru them 1 time last night but i think i didnt set them correctly. I re did them and he hasnt been back yet.

I do aerate in the spring and in the fall but havent been so luck that way. I hope these new traps work for me!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Trapline user here. Caught maybe twenty or so total. They come in a pair and go directly into the tunnel with one facing each direction. Super easy to set and use.


----------

